# How Many ?



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Fucking stupid threads can we have about the same facelift for fucks sake it happens get over it .


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Are we talking about some of the owners or the TT's? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It's not a fucking facelift!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Has there been a facelifft...?? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> Has there been a facelifft...?? :wink: :lol:


8 years ago by all accounts


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

have heard one or two on here could do with a face lift but past their sell buy date :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes, well there is that and 'how much is my TT worth' also! :roll:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

and which tyres


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

davelincs said:


> and which tyres


 

Sorry. Keeps the forum alive tho, some of you lot are boring bastards :roll: :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

You forgot

Which wax


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

So you dont want to photoshop some new wheels onto my facelift mk2 then...? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Or which tires [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What colour combo shall I choose, help me choose! :lol: :roll: .... ok, go for gold paint with pink seats :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

No Dotti, Gold seats and pink paintwork, black go-faster stripes, and for your car -----


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

j8keith said:


> No Dotti, Gold seats and pink paintwork, black go-faster stripes, and for your car -----


OK, I'll get the colour made up in name 'bubblegum' as that's the name of my lipgloss :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

threads can we have about football?!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Quick QUestion - Is my car a facelift and if it is how much is it worth? I think the facelift TT's are economical as well. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

well you know what... I think the facelift sucks


----------

